# Forging A Custom Twisted Pendant/Necklace



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

Making a custom twisted steel necklace for a client out of 3/8 inch mild steel square stock. Hope you enjoy!

˅˅˅ Article ˅˅˅
https://sharpshooterjd.com/forging-a-custom-twisted-pendant-necklace

˅˅˅ Build Video ˅˅˅


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Nice work. Looking forward to seeing a slingshot made like that.


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

Jolly Roger said:


> Nice work. Looking forward to seeing a slingshot made like that.


Thank you sir! Definitely planning on doing that at some point .


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I’m sure your videos have convinced others to try new things. Congratulations


----------

